

I'm using Git because it makes me feel cool - gourneau
http://www.unethicalblogger.com/posts/2009/01/im_using_git_because_it_makes_me_feel_cool
"Here I was at this hip start-up, really feeling cool, but still using the same version control system (svn) that uncool companies like, Yahoo! and Sun use. I would not stand for this. As 2007 became 2008 the writing was on the wall, Git was our new bicycle. It had been blessed by Saint Torvalds and clearly we needed to get in on the ground floor of the new cool before it became mainstream."
======
tudorachim
Did I miss the content? He seemed to be responding to "all those people" who
claim git users are all fanboys, but the whole thing just comes off as a
crappy attempt at sarcasm.

~~~
defunkt
I used to resent the "Git users are just bandwagon jumpers" mindset until I
read a blog post about someone buying a Mac and TextMate just to fit in. Turns
out, some of them are. (True of most popular software used by large
communities, I'd imagine.)

People are people. We all want to be accepted on some level and have different
ideas of what that means and how to accomplish it.

Maybe that means all the people hating on Git are doing it just to be
fashionable? ;)

~~~
cosmo7
The thing I don;t get is how malleable it all is. I remember evangelizing the
Mac over DOS because you shouldn't have to remember some stupid mnemonics to
use the computer.

Now I have to put up with fairweather Mac fans telling me that Vista sucks
because it doesn't have a terminal, and that I should get an iPhone because it
has the biggest market share.

------
joshwa
Comment from the author:

> chances are you're reading the post out of a larger context to what I've
> written about. Check out Why we chose Git, a rebuttal. (
> [http://unethicalblogger.com/posts/2008/11/why_we_chose_git_a...](http://unethicalblogger.com/posts/2008/11/why_we_chose_git_a_rebuttal)
> )

------
patio11
I use Subversion, Netbeans, and Windows Vista. Some Rails users talk about
being a rebel. I have lived it.

~~~
Brushfire
Downloading plugins and shit is a real pain... hence why I have a mac
partition on my MSI wind. If you dont care about plugins then its really not a
huge deal. I use SVN too for personal code repository. Much easier.

------
KevBurnsJr
This post is an excellent representation of my decision making process.

------
Maro
Have you seen the new Clint Eastwood flick, 'Gran Torino'? I'm pretty sure
Walt Kowalski is not a Git user. He's probably carrying around a loaded Visual
SourceSafe to stick it in young punks' faces. Cheers =)

~~~
iuguy
That's awesome. I bet Clint Eastwood would spit in their skinny cappucinos and
call them spineless pussies too!

------
gfodor
Can I have those 5 minutes back? Thanks.

------
vulpes
Hold on a second, people are onto Thinkpads and Linux? I never got that memo!

------
markessien
I really hope that guy was not trying to be funny.

